# Nouveau support for GeForce GT 730  or GTX 750 Ti?

## paul_chany

Hi,

I'm currently use GeForce 7600 GT with nouveau driver.

This is a very old graphic card without OpenGL support.

I want to use nouveau driver in the future too.

So I'm in doubt in that that whether to buy

GeForce GT730

or

GTX 750 Ti card?

I don't want to run super 3D game applications but only:

games-adventure/pioneer <http://pioneerspacesim.net/> sometimes

and

SweetHome3D more often

or

GoogleSketchUp ( by using PlayOnLinux ); although this last ( GSkUP ) has never been usable at all ( garbage on screen).

So, does nouveau support these cards?

Should I choose GTX 750 Ti or GT 730 or neither of them?

----------

## Anon-E-moose

I run a 730 (upgraded from a 210) and it works well. 

Plenty of horsepower for what I run, mostly older games (xwing vs tie, mechwarrior, etc)

I'm pretty sure the 750 would be equally supported.

I did upgrade linux, I was running 3.15.9 with the nvidia 210 but it didn't understand the 730 (unknown kepler)

If you're running a fairly modern kernel or an older kernel that's been upgraded with some of the newer kernel nouveau driver stuff you'll be ok.

----------

## s4e8

730 is Fermi, work well. 

750 is Maxwell, may work with xf86-video-nouveau v1.0.11, but the next v1.0.12 removed the GM10x support.

----------

## paul_chany

 *s4e8 wrote:*   

> 730 is Fermi, work well. 
> 
> 750 is Maxwell, may work with xf86-video-nouveau v1.0.11, but the next v1.0.12 removed the GM10x support.

 

Does this mean that that it is not advisable to uses Geforce GTX 750 Ti card on Gentoo linux with nouveau driver?

----------

## Anon-E-moose

I'm not sure if they are completely removing all support for the maxwell chips (750 ti amongst others) or just the hardware stuff related to glamor.

I don't have a clear cut answer, and I try and keep up with the nouveau mailing list and other news.

Edit to add: I do doubt that they are removing all support for chips like the 750 ti, too many of those in use.

Edit to add 2: If you are going to buy the 730 I would recommend getting the gddr5 versions vs the ddr3 ones as they have better performance.

(I've seen the prices be nearly equal, at times)

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *paul_chany wrote:*   

>  *s4e8 wrote:*   730 is Fermi, work well. 
> 
> 750 is Maxwell, may work with xf86-video-nouveau v1.0.11, but the next v1.0.12 removed the GM10x support. 
> 
> Does this mean that that it is not advisable to uses Geforce GTX 750 Ti card on Gentoo linux with nouveau driver?

 

it means that acceleration, powermanagement, etc. is simply not there

due to lack of nVidia's support with documentation   :Rolling Eyes: 

For now using the proprietary drivers are the best bet (and mostly only option) with Maxwell chips

----------

